# Shelby Mustang GT350 AMT



## fazmodeller (Feb 7, 2013)

The Shelby Mustang is a high-performance variant of the Ford Mustang which was built by Shelby American from 1965 to 1968. For 1967, the GT350 model carried over the K-Code high performance 289 cu in engine with a 'COBRA' aluminum hi-rise. AMT produced a 1/25 scale kit of the 1967 model of this iconic muscle car. It is built Out of Box for a change and overall was an enjoyable build. Paints were Tamiya TS lacquers and Alclad metallizers. 
Steve Hansford
Melbourne, Australia.
Facebook: CAR Models ART


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it looks fabulous and that paint is killer


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice build, and thats coming from somebody who has a real one in his garage!


----------

